# bite reports?



## jnorta76 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi are there any other bite reports written by people who have been bitten? interesting reads.

i've read PDR's atrox bite and Stuart douglas' mamba bite.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/907136-some-interesting-articles.html


----------



## jnorta76 (Dec 20, 2012)

Lord Vetinari said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/907136-some-interesting-articles.html


cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

jnorta76 said:


> Stuart douglas' mamba bite.



didnt he ride his out?:crazy:


----------



## jnorta76 (Dec 20, 2012)

Logi72 said:


> didnt he ride his out?:crazy:


Yes..


----------



## MontyPython (Jan 3, 2008)

jnorta76 said:


> i've read PDR's atrox bite and Stuart douglas' mamba bite.


Links please?
I would be interested to read them.


----------



## jnorta76 (Dec 20, 2012)

MontyPython said:


> Links please?
> I would be interested to read them.


Crotalus atrox 10th anniversary - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/dwa-species/256342-d-angusticeps-envenomation.html


----------



## Logi72 (Sep 12, 2012)

jnorta76 said:


> Yes..


nuts 

each to their own i guess


----------

